# Section achats vide dans l'appstore



## PPE (19 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'apercevoir que la section Achats de l'app store qui devrait contenir les apps achetés sur mes idevices est vide.
Que ce soir sur mon ipad ou sur mon iphone, il m'est donc impossible de retélécharger d'anciens achats.

Comment retrouver cette possibilité ?
A noter que si je me rends dans mon compte sur itunes. Les apps sont bien présentes ainsi que dans l'historique des achats...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Question bête : sur l'app store de tes idevices, tu es bien connecté avec le bon identifiant ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## PPE (19 Avril 2014)

Oui, j'ai bien sur vérifié...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2014)

petit rappel 
ca se masque ou démasque
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4928?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## PPE (19 Avril 2014)

Est ce que cette option à une influence sur l'affichage sur les idevices ? 

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## PPE (20 Avril 2014)

En définitive, les solutions les plus simples sont parfois les bonnes... Il a suffit de déconnecter le compte iTunes puis de le reconnecter sur l'iphone et l'ipad pour que l'ensemble des achats réapparaissent. 

J''aurais dû y penser avant...


----------

